# Reducing Anxiety in Virtually All Settings Now



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I got my haircut tonight, and the woman cutting it was very complimentary to me throughout. I was surprised by it, but it didn't put me off (receiving compliments has placed me in a shell in the past where I become unable to really talk much afterwards). I maintained a conversation throughout my visit, and I was quite comfortable. It's funny, since I'm finding stuff like this to be so easy now... I almost laugh to call it a "triumph" now... not because I'm putting down accomplishments, but because I'm not finding things to be difficult anymore. 

Following up on CBT with mindfulness has tremendously reduced my stress/anxiety about going into situations. 

I'm encountering new people all the time at work now (for various jobs/projects), and I can just roll with the punches. Surprises come up, and I just do what I have to do, remaining in the present as much as possible. I've got a boatload of "weapons" now, and I'm STILL capable of developing SO much further.

Times are good.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

May the good times continue to roll man :yes It's a beautiful thing you are doing so well. I'll be starting therapy again soon - i hope i have a degree of the success that you have had.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing well ardrum. It's inspiring to me to read about your success. Good luck in the future.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Today I went to the Cleveland Metroparks Zoo as well as a historic bridge/subway tour. I brought my camera and took all kinds of pictures. Oh, and I went to this huge market place (forget name). It has been an awesome day (so far). I think I'll head out tonight as well.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's awesome, Ardrum.

Makes me think that I should get out more (well I should anyway being that I tend to just stay at home) and just have total faith that by being Mindful I can get through everything.

That is fantastic and good on you!


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Good job ardrum! Glad to hear that cbt and mindfulness has worked for you.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday,

I'm basically going for mindfulness, no matter the location/situation. I don't think staying at home should necessarily mean someone isn't content. I spend many evenings in, and sometimes go out. I guess it's just that non-clinging attitude. 

I don't NEED to stay in/go out.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Thats awesome ardrum. With your positive attitude and uplifting messages on this forum, you would succeed in reducing your anxiety. Thank you for helping me along my long road to recovery. I will get there slowly :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just thought I'd write how I am not only benefiting from being more Mindful but I am even actually ENJOYING it!!! ...heaven forbid.

It is like a break from anxiety eventhough it actually involves me noticing my anxiety. ...but seeing as I have somewhat of an obsessive mind, focussing on 'being centred' and on just being aware seems so very much better than getting carried off into tangents of thoughts and just generally off into the clouds by my mind.

And my whole day today was just quite peaceful. I think that I was peaceful before the mindfulness but both the attitude and the practise fed each other.

And having said that: I feel positive about everything. Like there is a way to handle all of this. ....and whilst the saying goes: "Where there's a will there's a way" -I beg to differ, because I think that it is just as easily: "Where there's a way there's a will."


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Glad to see it's going well for you, RubyTuesday.

I'm having a very nice day as well. It's very cloudly and wet out (not raining anymore), and I really like these days. You don't have to squint from the sun, or worry about sunburn (I have somewhat sensitive skin), and I find it very easy to relax under these conditions.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad to see you come to grips with your anxiety. You have studied social anxiety very well and I glean much wisdom from your posts.

I have noticed that my anxiety has been lower since I joined toastmasters. I have not given any speeches yet but I performed tasks as the timekeeper for the meeting.

Give it a whirl. To be a guest there is no charge and you dont have to speak. If you decide to join there is $20 new member fee (one time) and $31 dollars for every six months. To find a toastmaster near you, here is the link. If you dont like the club member, find another club.

http://www.toastmasters.org


----------

